# amp only turns on for tuner?



## jb4e (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently acquired a 1993 Jeep Cherokee and decided to put my old car stereo in it. The CD player works fine, but I'm having a problem with my 1000 watt kenwood amp that is pushing my 2 12" Kickers. The amp is acting like it isn't getting a good ground. I had sanded down to metal on the body 1 ft away from the amp to no avail. I would like to avoid running a ground to the battery as it would be 10' long. Also I figured out later with the ground still attached 1 ft away that the amp will only turn on during the tuner setting but will turn right back off when i change to CD or aux. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Josh


----------



## jon rall (Feb 4, 2012)

i would use a different radio. just try it with a friends and see if it still does it. then that would cancel out problems with the radio. but if i had to guess the remote wire is shutting off when u switch the tuner.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

What are you using for the turn on lead? try adding a relay to the turn on..........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

change the remote wire from the blue wire to the blue and white wire from the back of the cd player.


----------

